# Did i do anything wrong?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Today I just collected my first silkie eggs!!! I hope they r fertile. They were out in the cold all day. I now have them stored in a 74 degree room. Just trying to get a few more before incubation. So, did I do anything wrong?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would never suggest that someone hatch pullet eggs. First eggs are much smaller at the beginning which gives less space for chicks to grow and can result in crippled birds. I suggest to wait until spring for the full size eggs and to give your girls time to mature.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

If the eggs are supper tiny let her lay for a while longer! Lol, I am in exactly the same boat! My silkie hen laid her first egg on Nov 28th, but I ate her eggs, yummy!!

When is an acceptable time of the year to hatch eggs?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

they will quickly get bigger
you may have to only wait a matter of weeks
i keep my brooder in the bathroom if i only have a few chicks
at about 8 weeks old i put them out in the woodshed with a 40 watt bulb
a couple weeks after that they wake up in the big coop
i lock everyone in for a couple days
they always work it out, but i do keep an eye on them during that time


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Good tip!!


----------

